# der fisch und die zitrone



## bootsangler-b (14. Januar 2005)

hallo fischesser,

ich gehöre nicht nur zu den verrückten, die ihr essen selber fangen, nein, ich bereite es auch gaaaanz gern selbst zu. dummerweise werde ich aber von gaaaanz vielen leuten blöd angeschaut, weil ich es ablehne, zitronensaft auf meinen fisch zu träufeln. ich mag das nicht, weil dadurch der ureigene geschmack, der jede fischart auszeichnet, verloren geht.
liege ich da soooo falsch? es gibt doch immer  eine viertelzitrone auf 100g fisch... 
bin ich da der abartige?

nun bin ich gespannt....
 auf die meinung der normalos und  der "berufsköche",  die ja die scheiben rauflegen...


bernd der abartige?


----------



## Schwede 11 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Moin Moin!
Ich Halte es so wie DU ! #6 
Keine Zitrone auf meinen Fisch!
Ich finde es schrecklich mit Zitronensaft den Fischgeschmack zu Zerstören! #q 
Fisch sollte seinen Eigengeschmack behalten!
Ich bin selbst Küchenmeister!Aber es gibt viele Leute die frischen Fisch nicht ohne Zitrone Essen!(Leider) #c 

Timo


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Eine feine Zitronenrahmsosse ist eine Sache, aber den Fisch mit Zitrone zu vergewaltigen (ähh, beträufeln) lehne ich auch ab)


----------



## ChristophL (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Ich würde sagen: Es kommt darauf an, vor allem wieviel Zitrone man auf den Fisch gibt !

Nur Fisch mit Zitrone -> nein danke. Aber manchmal schmeckt es gut.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## bootsangler-b (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

@thomas9904: vergewaltigen ist genau der zutreffende ausdruck!

ich werde  jetzt einfach meinen kollegen und "fischkennern" einfach mal eine wette anbieten!!
wer den unterschied zwischen flunder und seezunge nicht erkennt, nachdem ich ihm seine zitrone raufgeträufelt habe, gibt eine runde....


bernd


----------



## chippog (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

das mit flunder und seezunge finde ich zu einfach. wenn die nicht schon recht alt sind, vor allem die zunge, ist das eine reine konsistenzfrage. aber das ist hier ja auch nicht das thema.
ich bin im siebten himme!!! fisch ohne zitrone!!!! ich säuere meine fische am liebsten mit dem wein im mund beim essen!!! sehe ich auch genau so, die zitrone nimmt den feinen eigengeschack des frischen fisches weg! den wein kann ich vorher, nachher und dazu trinken vor allem kann ich auch testen ob er dazu passt oder nicht und das so oft bis alles "verschlungen" ist. bei der draufgeträufelten zitrone geht das ja nun mal nicht. auf der anderen seite traut sich nun natürlich kein zitroneauffischfreund hier was zu schreiben. meine einzige ausnahme, zitrone auf gebratenen oder frittierten fisch, wenn nicht ganz klar ist, wie frisch er ist, der fisch.  chipp


----------



## Palometta (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Moin zusammen,

ich gehe mal davon aus ihr seid alle Nichtraucher,esst euern Fisch immer "Natur" und ohne Sauce jeder Art. #c 

Sonst könnt ihr das mit dem feinen Eigengeschmack gaaaanz schnell vergessen   

Ansonsten geb' ich euch recht ,der Zitronensaf nimmt etwas von dem (Typischen ) Fischgeschmack.

Ich möchte aber behaupten das nur ein sehr geringer Anteil unserer Bevölkerung einen Unterschied geschmacklich festsellen kann . 

Sorry aber ich säuer weiter meinen Fisch , wenn auch nur gering  :g 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## chinook (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Zitrone kann wirklich gute Akzente setzen, vor allem auch in Fischsaucen. Aber auch das "Säuern" mit Zitrone kann wirklich gut passen (probiert mal Fisch in Alufolie, mit Butter und Zitrone und Thymian, Salz und (weissem) Pfeffer. Das wird immer was. Todsicher. Und schnell gehts auch noch.

 Was allerdings nicht angesagt ist, ist das "blinde" säuern _jedes_ Fisches. Und ohne Kommentar verweise ich hier auf die unsaegliche Verwendung von "Zitronenrädchen" oder "Zitronenvierteln" zu jeder auch nur noch so unpassenden (Fisch-)Gelegenheit.

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## bodenseepeter (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Nun, ich denke eigentlich so wie Ihr. Zitrone nimmt dem Fisch einiges an Charakter. AAABER, ich hatte neulich das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, Rotaugenfilets zu essen. Nun, deren Geschmack wollte meiner Zunge schlicht nicht schmeicheln, mit maßvoll Zitrone drüber wurde es aber richtig genießbar. Zitrone hat also durchaus einen Sinn, allerdings ist es schon meißt ein Trauerspiel, im Lokal oder sonstwo die anderen Fischesser debei beobachten zu müssen, wie sie sich mit ein wenig Zitrone um so viel Geschmack bringen. Beati pauperis spiritu. Wenn die wüssten...
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine feine Zitronenrahmsosse ist eine Sache, aber den Fisch mit Zitrone zu vergewaltigen (ähh, beträufeln) lehne ich auch ab)


 
Ich tendiere eigent eher zur Vergewaltigung mittels Knoblauch. |supergri 

Gibt es da evtl. Ratschläge vom Fachmann, wo der angebracht ist und wo nicht?

Und als weitere Frage: Nur innen - nur außen mit Knoblauch bestreichen?? |kopfkrat


----------



## chinook (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tendiere eigent eher zur Vergewaltigung mittels Knoblauch. |supergri
> 
> Gibt es da evtl. Ratschläge vom Fachmann, wo der angebracht ist und wo nicht?


 

 Immer da, wo er gut schmeckt ... also fast überall ;-). Immer dann jedenfalls, wo das Mittelmeer im Geschmack mitmischt, immer da, wo es asiatisch wird. Nagut, fast immer.

 Sicher passt Knoblauch nicht gut bei Sahne-basierten Sossen, auch bei Senfsossen sicher nicht.

 Da er ja seinen Geschmack ueberall zur Wirkung bringen soll, auch überall, also sowohl innen wie aussen, wobei die Geschmackexplosion ja nur stattfindet, wo er weder besonders heiss noch besonders lange gegart wird. Also doch eher innen.

 Gruss

 -chinook


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*



> Sicher passt Knoblauch nicht gut bei Sahne-basierten Sossen,


Widerspruch!!
Knoblauchrahmsosse ist was herrliches!!


----------



## oh-nemo (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Hab mal vor langer Zeit den *Koch *Beruf erlernt.
Da gab es die 3 - S Regel.
1. Säubern
2. Säuern (Zitrone)
3. Salzen
Ich halte mich zumindest beim braten daran.
Zum gebratenen Fisch gibt es immer Zitrone.


----------



## Joka (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Die Mischung machts....

 Ich vergewaltige ja auch keine Cola wenn ich dort eine Scheibe Zitrone reinschmeisse.....
 Schmeckt ja trotzdem noch nach Cola 

 Kommt halt auf das Verhältnis an.


----------



## sundeule (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Zum Thema Eigengeschmack hat mich nachdenklich gemacht, was ich vor ein paar Jahren in einer Angelzeitschrift las. (leider weis ich nicht mehr, welche;+ : call me Mr. Alzheimer ) Da wurde Fischfleisch, dass optisch nicht mehr den Arten zuordnen ließ, serviert und der Geschmack bewertet. Interessant war, dass oft geschmähte Gesellen wie Rotaugen und Brassen ebensogut wie die "Edelfische" abschnitten und noch schlimmer: auch von Fischvertrauten Menschen nicht unterschieden werden konnten. Lediglich Saiblinge stachen als "besonders" heraus.
Ich habe noch keine Blindversuche gemacht, bin aber nun etwas skeptisch in meinem Unterscheidungsglauben.

Meine Meinung zur Zitrone: zumindest kein Säuern bei frischem Fisch. Zitrone auf dem Fischfleisch mag ich gelegentlich, jedoch eher selten. Ich würze meinen Fisch auch und würde keinen Zitronenfan wegen seiner Lieblingswürze schief ansehen.


----------



## Palometta (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal vor langer Zeit den *Koch *Beruf erlernt.
> Da gab es die 3 - S Regel.
> 1. Säubern
> 2. Säuern (Zitrone)
> ...



Ein verbündeter ... hurra ein verbündeter  |supergri 

übrigens in südlichen Gefilden wird zum säuern sogar Essig verwendet   #t 

Fragt mal euern Grichen wie er den Oktapus so schön mürbe bekommt   

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## chinook (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Widerspruch!!
> Knoblauchrahmsosse ist was herrliches!!


 

 Lass mich nicht dumm sterben: Her mit dem (einem) Rezept!

 Ich habe immer die Assoziation: Sahne = nordisch (normannisch ...), Knoblauch mediterran.


 -chinook


----------



## Fischfresser (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Moin !

Vor XJahren hab ich mal von jemandem den Tip bekommen vor dem braten von Fisch Zitrone zu benutzen.Dadurch soll der Geruch beim braten gemindert werden.Ausprobiert hab ich das schon mit vielen Fischarten aber nicht bei allen war ein großer Unterschied zu erkennen.Wieviel Zitrone man verwendet ist natürlich entscheidend.Hinterher ist nichts mehr zu machen wenn es zu viel war.
Wenn ich eher "minderwertigen" Fisch (Weißfische z.B.-jetzt werden mich ein paar Leute steinigen wollen -aber gegenüber Zanderfilet!) brate verwende ich fast immer Zitrone da der Geschmack dadurch wirklich besser werden kann.Es kommt eben auf das würzen an.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## chippog (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

mit knoblauch mache ich es immer so: ich bereite das gleiche gericht mal mit knoblauch und mal ohne. da merke ich (hoffentlich), welche variante mir besser scheckt. zu gebratenem fisch eine feine knoblauchmajonaise ist ausserdem überhaupt nicht zu verachten, wenn es denn gemocht wird. meistens habe ich allerdings knoblauch ehr zu fleisch. es ist natürlich auch ein geschmacklicher unterschied, ob ich eine kleine zehe lange mitköcheln lasse oder fünf frisch gehackte ganz am schluss in die sosse gebe. ein hauch knoblauch, ohne dass es durchschmeckt, kann eine sosse ganz schön heben.

die drei s-regel, was habe ich hier schon gegen diese gewettert, hat im einfacheren restaurant bestimmt ihre berechtigung, wenn der fisch eben nicht immer vom allerfeinsten und -frischesten sein kann. von einem besseren schuppen verlange ich allerdings einiges mehr. bei mir zu hause, wo ich vom anbiss am haken bis zum beissen beim speisen alles selber beeinflussen kann, stört die zitrone in den allermeisten fällen. dass es an sich auch ein leckeres gericht ist, zum beispiel bratfisch mit zitrone zu "würzen", kann ich voll unterschreiben! manchmal tue ich auch ketchup an den fisch oder senf oder knoblauch oder ... aber, und das ist der springende punkt, eben nicht immer. wenn im mittelmeerraum auch essig an den fisch getan wird, kann ich das für mich nur damit erklären, dass es nicht so üblich war und auch schwieriger, fisch gleich nach dem fang zu kühlen. na nimmt etwas säure dann schon den ein oder anderen unangenehmen geschmack weg. ich nehme lieber eis mit zum angeln! bei fischgeruch in der küche kenne ich eigentlich nur eine regel, die wirklich zum erfolg führt: je weniger frisch desto stink. wenn denn dann zitrone zu frischem fisch, dann wenigstens zur freien auswahl, also nachher, wers mag. gleiches gilt ja auch für zum beispiel knoblauchmayonaise. da ist schliesslich auch essig drin und wie des öfteren geschrieben mit wein, der ja auch säuren enthält, alles allerdings auf freiwillige basis, finde ich. ein "säuerlicher" kommentar aus göteborg  chipp


----------



## bootsangler-b (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

hei,
ich noch einmal...

ich meine mit meiner abneigung gegen zitrone zum fisch keinesfalls das unterstreichen des geschmacks durch zitrone. sonst müsste ich ja auch gegen knoblauch und dill und... und ... und ... sein.
was ich nicht mag ist das zitronenbad. sieht man so oft in der gaststätte, dass da eine viertelzitrone über 200 g fisch gequetscht wird...
aber wer das mag, soll meinetwegen!


bernd


----------



## chippog (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

wer es nötig hat, seinen kunden zitrone zum fisch reichen zu müssen, gibt ja wohl fast schon zu, nicht ganz so frischen fisch zu haben...


----------



## Timmy (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Mandel-Limonenbutter ist was herrliches zu allerlei gebratenem Fisch..............auf die "Dosis" kommt es an.
 Niemals wäre ich einem Wirt böse,der zum Fisch eine Scheibe Zitrone und ein Dillsträußchen reicht-ob ich sie nutze oder nicht bleibt ja mir überlassen.


----------



## chippog (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

ist schon richtig timmy! das problem wird ja auch erst eins, wenn ich dann doch lieber die zitrone draufträufle... chipp


----------



## Timmy (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon richtig timmy! das problem wird ja auch erst eins, wenn ich dann doch lieber die zitrone draufträufle... chipp


 
 Ich glaub,dann ess ichs lieber net|supergri|supergri|supergriund bestell mir ein schnitzel......mit Zitrone............höhö


----------



## bine (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Wenn wir (Anni und ich) in unseren Schwedenurlauben Fisch fangen, dann gibts die immer auf dem Grill gebraten  #6  |supergri  nur mit etwas Butter und evtl. Salz und Pfeffer aber ohne sonstige Gewürze, so schmeckt mir der Fisch am Besten!!  #c 
Mit Zitrone würde ich nicht an den Fisch rangehen, es sei den es sind Fischstäbchen (die hab ich als kleines Kind gerne gegessen, dann aber immer mit viiiiel Zitrone)  #d  !!! Heute gibts die nicht mehr bei mir, sondern nur noch richtigen "echten" Fisch!!!  #6


----------



## burti (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Ich verwende dann keine Zitrone, wenn ich den Fisch "natur" zubereite, dann ist für alles ausser Butter Salz und vieleicht noch Pfeffer kein Platz.

Für alle Rezpte, in den Fisch mit anderen Aromen kombiniert wird ist Zitrone immer eine Option, da zu einem komplexen Geschmackserlebnis auch Säure gehört.
Wichtig ist allerdings, dass die Säure nicht in den Vordergrund tritt. Daher benutze ich gerne Scheiben von unbehandelten Zitronen, die mit angebraten oder mitgegrillt werden (die Zitrone wird angenehm süß und verliert die krasse Säure). Auch sollte man, wenn man den Zitronengeschmack will immer etwas Zitronenschale mitbenutzen, das gibt mehr Geschmack bei weniger Säure.


----------



## chippog (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

danke burti! da kommen so ganz nebenbei noch ein paar gute tips mit in die diskussion. und wer zu feige, faul, was weiss ich... ist, auszuprobieren, verpasst eben einige leckerigkeiten ob mit oder ohne zitrone oder fisch oder schnitzel! chipp


----------



## Lotte (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

moin-moin,

 meine meinung zu dem umfangreichen thema:

 es kommt darauf an:

 1. süßwasserfisch 
 2. salzwasserfisch
 3. ganz oder filet
 4. richtig frisch (1-12 std nach fang |kopfkrat meine definition von frisch)
 5. gefrostet oder länger gelagert

 solange der fisch sehr frisch ist, bzw. nicht sehr fett ist keine zitrone!!!!

 gefrosteter fisch immer nach geschmack!!!!
 beim ganzen fisch eher, da das fette trandreieck (seitenlinie) mitgegessen wird!!!!

 grundsätzlich ist es (meiner meinung nach) reine geschmackssache!!! 

 @ oh-nemo: ich hoffe, daß ich bald gelegenheit dazu habe dir ein frisches dorschfilet barten zu können!!!! da kommt selbstverständlich keine zitrone dran  !!!! aber, ich bin mir sicher, daß es dir zu deinem kartoffelsalat hervorragend schmecken wird |supergri:m!!!!


----------



## richi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

moin,moin|wavey:
   Ob es süßwasserfisch oder salzwasserfisch, es komt nur darauf an.
   gebraten oder gegrilt.#c beim gebratenen immer 1,2 scheibe zitrone
   beim gegrilten nur frische salat.#c so haben wir als südländer ,unsere geschmack.:m


----------



## chippog (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

lotte! so sehe ich das auch, wobei ich allerdings meist lieber fleisch kaufe als nicht mehr ganz so frischen fisch, wo ich zitrone zu brauchen müsste.
wie, richi, kein salat zu gebratenem fisch ;+?  |kopfkrat
gestern gabs bei mir fangfrischen hering seitlich mehrfach eingeschnitten, damit er in der pfanne nicht banane macht, in grobem roggenmehl gewälzt und in olivenöl gebraten! ach ja, eine filetierte kliesche und zwei wittlinge durften auch noch mit in die pfanne. dazu gabs möhrenapfelkiwisalat, stampfkartoffeln und "säure" aus der flasche, grüner veltliner, ohne den ich den letzten fisch nicht mehr geschafft hätte... gott hab ich gefressen. chipp


----------



## Palometta (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

@chippog

Nicht das ich neidisch wäre ,niemals , nie und nimmer aber du machst es dir sehr einfach.............
Sieh mal ich wohne ca 500 Km von der Küste entfernt und wenn ich "frischen Fisch" sage dann ist das Süßwasserfisch oder es ist Fisch aus der Ostsee den ich selbe gefangen habe.
Beim Süßwasserfisch gibt es das Problem das der Fisch leider den Geschmack des Wassers annimmt welches in unserer Agrar und Industrielandschaft bei weitem nicht immer erstklassig ist .
Also kommt da wieder die Zitrone als Neuralisator ins Gespräch.
Beim Meeresfisch stellt sich das Problem das er meißtens nach dem Fang sofort eingefroren wird und nach einer Lagerung über eine längere Zeit macht Zitrone auch hier Sinn als Neutralisator.
Wenn wir ehrlich sind verliert der Fisch auch durch das Einfrieren gewaltig von seinem Eigengeschmack und frisch ist der Fisch doch nur , Wie Lotte schon sagte , bis maximal 12 Stunden .
Natürlich schmeckt dieser Fisch noch immer weitaus besser als der hier gekaufte, wir sagen Kotzfisch .
Meine Nachbarn fragen auch immer warum der Fisch von mir nicht so riecht 
Wenn ich hier über den Markt gehe und den Fisch rieche bevor ich ihn sehe bin ich überglücklich ein so schönes Hobby zu haben.

Und ich beneide dich doch um deinen Wohnort.............aber nur ein kleinwenig

Gruß
an die Westküste
Palometta


----------



## chippog (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

na gut, palo! ich gebe es ja zu, dass ich mich da auf ein ziemlich hohes ross setze. durch meine wohnlage ist es natürlich etwas leichter, den fisch "häufiger" ohne zitrone essen zu können. in deinem fall würde ich sicherlich auch öfter den fisch mit zitrone aufpeppen. gerade bei geangeltem meeresfisch ist dei zitronenfreie zeit allerdings nicht so kurz, da das meeresfischfleisch, wenn es optimal behandelt wurde, sprich direkt nach dem fang auf eis und recht zügig eingefroren, wesentlich haltbarer ist als das vom trawler gefangene und damit oft ziemlich zusammengepresste. bei magerem fisch nehme ich auch nach zwei bis drei monaten im gefrierer ungerne zitrone. ich säure auch mal mit yoghurt in dem ich den fisch (auch zum auftauen) eine zeit lang einlege. diese art der säurung schmeckt auch gut und passt meiner ansicht nach besser mit wein zusammen. chipp


----------



## Palometta (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

:m  :m  :m 


 Yoghurt als Beize |kopfkrat muß ich mal probieren..kenne ich eigendlich nur vom Kaninchen....aber Versuch mach kluch  |supergri 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## chippog (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

ist zum beispiel in der indischen küche auch bei fisch üblich. ich schmeisse meine filets halt da rein, habe unter umständen den yoghurt vorher noch gewürzt, zum beispiel mit kashmir marsalla, wenns scharf sein soll, hole sie nach zirka einer viertel stunde da raus, panieren und braten fertig. chipp


----------



## sundeule (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

Apropos frisch:

"...und frisch ist der Fisch doch nur , Wie Lotte schon sagte , bis maximal 12 Stunden..."

Dem möchte ich widersprechen. Auch Fisch ruhig ein wenig "abhängen."
Zu frischer Fisch enthält häufig noch zu viel Wasser und zerfällt.
Dorsch z.B. finde ich optimal, wenn er einen halben Tag im Kühlschrank lag.
Solange die Tiere in Leichenstarre sind, sind sie topfrisch. Wenn sich die Starre wieder löst können sie immer noch bedenkenlos verarbeitet werden - dann lässt die Qualität allmählich nach.

Wenn Fisch schnell und sauber ausgenommen wird, heißt frisch  nicht, dass ,man ihn gleich zwei Stunden nach dem Fang verputzen muß.


----------



## chippog (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: der fisch und die zitrone*

dem, sundeule, "im kühlschrank liegen" kann ich nicht unbedingt zustimmen, vor allem nicht zur warmen jahreszeit und mit folgenden fischarten schon gar nicht: hering, makrele, kliesche und wittling! die einen sind natürlich wegen des fettes sehr empfindlich, die anderen haben meiner ansicht nach die neigung, trotz leichenstarre an qualität zu verlieren. wer vor dem auseinanderfallen angst hat, sollte sein fischfilet für zirka fünfzehn minuten in meerwasser oder in mit meersalz "nachgebautem" meerwasser, gerne mit eiswürfeln gekühlt, geben. so wird der fisch fester und zerfällt nicht mehr. aber kühlschrank, ne, ist mir doch etwas zu warm, auch wenn gerade dorschfilet einiges diesbezüglich mitmacht ohne die qualität so schnell zu verlieren, wie obig genannte arten. aber trotzdem, je frischer je lieber!!! chipp


----------

